

Ruby, Scala, and Complexity - gtani
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/cayhorstmann/archive/2011/03/02/ruby-scala-and-complexity
The other "bootstrap yourself with Scala" links:<p>http://www.scala-lang.org/node/8610<p>http://www.tikalk.com/java/blog/simpler-parts-scala<p>and i think the Pragmatic, Venkat Subramaniam, mid-09 text is still a good intro, modulo the 2.8 stuff:<p>http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Scala-Multi-Core-Complexity-Programmers/dp/193435631X/
======
gtani
The other "bootstrap yourself with Scala" links:

<http://www.scala-lang.org/node/8610>

<http://www.tikalk.com/java/blog/simpler-parts-scala>

and i think the Pragmatic, Venkat Subramaniam, mid-09 text is still a good
intro, modulo the 2.8 stuff:

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Scala-Multi-Core-
Complexit...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Scala-Multi-Core-Complexity-
Programmers/dp/193435631X/)

